# Toughen Up!



## Cinder (Feb 20, 2011)

So, this is my first diary entry! Exciting :lol:.

Right now I currently ride a lesson horse named Lucky. She's a chestnut Thoroughbred. We're jumping very small verticals right now and just started cantering. 

















I joined the horseback riding club at my school and we go trail riding once a month. I have, more or less, the most experience in the group (not counting the teacher who runs it). The people in the group are all awesome and quite a few show potential to be future equestrians, and I'm super excited to see how they all progress. (I'm just a little instructor at heart :lol. 

I ride every Friday, so I'll try to update this consistently. We'll see.


----------



## Chestnuts73 (Oct 14, 2011)

pretty horse can't wait till you start writing


----------



## Cinder (Feb 20, 2011)

Ok so I get to my barn to find out that there's no riding today because they're doing the haunted house in the indoor arena. I was really disappointed, especially since I was hoping to get some practice on Lucky today before my show on Sunday. 

For those who don't know:

I'm riding Lucky in my first real show on Sunday. I am doing:

MAYBE W/T Equitation

W/T Pleasure
W/T Cavaletti
W/T Equitation on the Flat
W/T Pole course Equitation
W/T Command Class

I don't really expect to place in anything but if I do I'll be super happy! My cousin is coming to help, videotape, and take pictures. It's going to be a lot of fun.

And then Wednesday is my second trail ride with the riding club at school. It fills me with joy that I'll be able to finally tell other riders besides myself to keep their heels down! :lol: (Just kidding. I try not to nag but apparently the other kids find my semi-nagging helpful!)

A few quotes from the last trail ride we had: 

Me: "Your heels are beautiful!"
Friend: "Thanks, I just washed them this morning!"

Me (riding past group of kids who look very, very confused): "You're allowed to go faster, you know." (We were losing the upper half of the group and I was trotting). 
Them: "How do we get them to go faster?"
Me: "Kick and cluck, kick and cluck." *Clucking*. 
Them: *Blank stares as I trot away*

Then proceed with more questions as to how to go faster or slower.

One Dude: "Whoah! Calm down pony, don't kill me." (He was on a Clydesdale sized horse). 

Awww so much fun!

Expect a big post on Sunday!


----------



## saddlesandskis (Aug 13, 2011)

Good luck at your show! I haven't yet had the showing experience, but hopefully soon I'll get to be one of my dressage team's IDA intro level riders at a show!


----------



## Cinder (Feb 20, 2011)

Thanks, and I hope you get to do that! I haven't ridden Dressage but that sounds like a lot of fun.


----------



## horsemadgirl (Aug 23, 2011)

Hes a real nice horse! i wish they did horse riding at my school! good luck with lucky!


----------



## Cinder (Feb 20, 2011)

Ok so I get to my barn today to find out not only was Lucky being used in the Jumping division by some one else, but in the Walk division as well with a completely different person. So I ran around and helped random people get ready and my cousin and I got Lucky ready for the girl in the Walk division quickly. 

Then after some crazyness I finally had my first class. 

W/T Equitation: Third out of four people. 

W/T Pleasure: Third out of four people. Lucky kind of sort of bucked once but other than that she was good. Apparently I had my reins too short? :shock:. I thought they were supposed to be short for Pleasure but I might be wrong. 

W/T Cavaletti: Third out of four people. Lucky touched the polls a bit on the second round and coming in I was being really weird lol.

W/T Equitation on the Flat: No placing out of like...nine people or something. We were doing really good until I lost my stirrup trotting and it stayed lost for the rest of the course while I was trying to do a posting trot. And the Judge had us trotting for forever after that, so here I was, trying to decide wether to just lose my other stirrup or not, trying SO hard not to start laughing like crazy. Ahhh good times. 

W/T Pole Course Equitation: Fifth out of nine. 

W/T Command: Fourth out of nine. 

It was an over all fun day, but Lucky was being a bit of a brat. And I was kind of disappointed. My whole family agrees that I should've placed at least second in at least one of my classes (most notably Pole Course Eq.) but yeah. All's well that ends well I guess! I'll do better next time .

Lucky and I waiting outside for one of our classes: 










Lucky and I in one of our classes:










It was a schooling show so that's why I'm not wearing a show coat. Most people weren't.

Next post will be Wednesday, with my school club's trail ride!


----------



## LexiJumper (Aug 22, 2011)

Not bad for a first show. o: I would have lost my stirrup and then recovered it, and then lost the other one, and then most likely have fallen off. -Skilled.-


----------



## Cinder (Feb 20, 2011)

Lol, yeah at least I didn't fall off or anything like that, that would've been super embarassing!


----------



## saddlesandskis (Aug 13, 2011)

Oh, it was your first show? Then that's pretty good. I don't expect to place at all when I do get to show.


----------



## Cinder (Feb 20, 2011)

Wednesday I went trail riding with two people from my club again. We basically got to pick where we wanted to go and we loped/cantered a ton. It was a lot of fun.

Then Friday I had my lesson and I rode a palomino pony named Sage. We did our normal warm up stuff, then we jumped one (small) vertical. Then, for the first time, we jumped two jumps. They were set up close to eachother but it wasn't an oxer. There was four human steps between the jumps if that helps. It was another small vertical. Sage was pretty fun to jump and he actually did jump over the rather small jumps. (I feel like I'm using the word "jump" way too much :lol. I don't really like Sage though because he annoys me. Then when everyone was cooling down my instructor let me canter him around a few times. His canter was very weird and it was sort of difficult to keep him in it but I think I did pretty good for cantering him for the first time.


----------



## Cinder (Feb 20, 2011)

About my lesson after my lesson with Sage:

My group got to choose who they wanted to ride so I rode Lucky. We trotted some ground poles and then got right into jumping. My instructor set up all different combinations of jumps and ground poles. It was challenging but fun. The whole time we only had three almost-falls . Lucky behaved like an angel, she just got a little excitable but she went over the jumps like a pro. When we were done we rode bareback and I sat the trot while doing that.

Then I was sick so I had to skip the lesson after that.

Then Friday I went with my cousin to a clinic her barn was holding. The events we could choose from were:
1: Gymnastics
2: Gaming
3: Jousting
4: Mounted Shooting
5: Team Penning
6: Tetrathalon

My cousin picked gymnastics, gaming and team penning (we could only choose three). She rode Cruiser, a National Show horse for the first two. While she was warming up for gymnastics her horse decided cantering out of control and then coming to a dead stop was a good idea. Gabe came off and Cruiser ran out of the (open) gait and into the barn. I was laughing and I went to check on her- she was fine. She rode Buddy for team penning.

I chose gaming, mounted shooting, and I was going to pick tetrathalon but that one ended up being cut down to us only practicing the shooting for it. For gaming I rode the still slightly green horse Phoenix. She's scared of the mounting block so it took some persuading for me to mount her. Phoenix was very good she just did NOT want to pick up the canter for me. Erin (my cousin's instructor) said I probably wouldn't be able to canter since she wasn't really trained to when someone was riding her yet so it was ok. 

Then for mounted shooting I rode Buddy. He did not want to side reign for me and was just kind of grumpy for most of it. 

Then we had pizza, wings, and pop and watched the Ring and tried not to kill eachother in the small room we were all sleeping in :lol:.

Now I just have to hope my instructor doesn't think I quit or anything. I'm going to have to remember to tell her that I'll be going back to my regular lesson schedule after all this craziness.


----------



## Cinder (Feb 20, 2011)

Oh man. Ohhh man. 

So...yeah. Big change.

I went to my barn and my instructor was like "I thought you died!" and told me to ride Lucky. We did our normal warm up then practiced 20 meter circles and jumping in the circles if that makes sense. Lucky was being very hot. 

I asked if I could canter _on my side of the arena. _My instructor said yes and then after a lap she told me to wait until the other girl was done. Okay no big deal. And then she told me it was okay to start. I thought I was supposed to cut the arena in half since the other riders were to the left of the middle. I started to canter and the people were sitll in my way when I came over and I had to weave Lucky in order not to run them over. One of my instructor's girlfriends yelled "Jesus!". Then she told I came around on the other side and the people were standing right on the rail for some reason. Lucky was not wanting to slow down and it was difficult for me to work on my horse AND watch out for these idiots. 

Then one of the newer riders got to canter for the first time. EVERYONE was praising her insistently. I was upset but I figured I was overreacting so I tried really hard not to show it. We cooled off by riding bareback and I took Lucky back into the barn. My Dad interfered and she ended up going into her stall with her bridle still on. I went in and took it off and walked slooowly to the tack room, taking deeep breaths. Then we were in the car and my Dad asked how my lesson went. I just kind of stayed quiet because I didn't think I could talk about it without becoming really upset. And then my Dad asked again, and I started crying. I told him I messed up really bad cantering and about the much newer rider doing so much better than me and how it had upset me. (Now normally a rider doing better than me wouldn't bother me in the least, but with my messing up and stuff...yeah :lol. I also forgot to mention that when I first started to canter she told me I was on the wrong lead...she never even taught me my canter leads or how to get them. The people she had in the arena with her was at least four, maybe five in a SMALL indoor arena. 

My Dad started talking to me about how I had done well when he was watching and how he didn't really like how my instuctor acted. He pointed out to me how she was always on her phone or talking to her friends in the arena. How she never really TOLD us how to do something and didn't teach us in a way that made sense. He said that if she was messing around and one of us got hurt the barn could be held responsible because of her. We had a heart to heart and he said that if I really wanted to become a GOOD rider it was time to move to a more proffesional barn. There's a "show" barn much closer to me that I was reluctant to go to because I thought it would make me spoiled. 

When I got home I was still thinking about my decision. I talked to both of my cousins (they rode at my barn before) and they told me how they had never liked my barn but didn't want to tell me because I had liked it so much. That told me that I really needed to move on. 

I learned a bunch at my horse camps, learned the very basics in a muddy backyard, learned the start of jumping and cantering at Spruce Meadow (where I've been riding up to now) and now I think it's time to move on.

I will be able to go to actual as well as fun shows at the new place. They have a heated viewing area which my father will love and a heated BATHROOM. (Spruce Meadow doesn't even have a bathroom). They might even have a heated indoor. I know for a fact they have at least an indoor. They probably have better lesson horses and instructors but we'll see. I'm taking my first lesson which will be on the ground this week and my first lesson riding next week (I think). I'll tell you guys how that goes. 

I feel so stupid for being so blind. But at least I'm moving on now.


----------



## Sharpie (May 24, 2009)

Good on you for taking what was a very trying experience and using it to help you make a decision. It can be very tough to leave a place where you've been learning, but I think that many people wind up having to make the same decision you did in order to improve their skills.


----------



## Cinder (Feb 20, 2011)

Thanks Sharpie. It was a hard decision but I think it will be the right one in the end.


----------



## Cinder (Feb 20, 2011)

New barn yesterday. 

A.ma.zing. Amazing!

All the horses were well cared for. The stall doors opened easily and the locks actually locked. The person who's going to be my regular instructor was sick so she had another instructor fill in. She was very nice and friendly. First she taught me how to wrap polos and put on brush boots. I groomed and tacked up as usual:

*Every lesson horse has their own labeled bucket full of their brushes and other stuff they need (like polos). 
*Every lesson horse has their girth and bridle hanging on a clearly labeled hook.
*There's laminated papers telling which saddles and saddle pads a horse uses. 

It was awesome. And then we got to the indoor.

The footing was literally the softest I have ever felt. I mounted (I was riding a 20ish year old schoolmaster since it was my first lesson. She was a bay named Faith). 

She taught me the basics of collection and had me try to achieve it. Then she taught me how to do the extended trot right (I "learned" it at my old barn but we were just told to try and get it, not how). Then she said I could skip right to cantering instead of doing trot poles which she had originally planned. We did so and I had a bit of trouble at first. Faith kept breaking into a trot and my butt was smacking against the saddle :-(.

She told me to get into "almost but not quite a half-seat". I did and you could tell the difference immediately. The horse kept at the canter and I followed the movement well. The one time we only did two trot steps before we went into the canter. I know this normally wouldn't be a big deal but it made me kind of proud, especially since the horse I was riding was kind of lazy.

At the end of the lesson she told me she was impressed and I had done well. She told my father I had the basics down and just needed help putting it together. 

My real instructor called just a few hours ago and said I'd be going into a Saturday group which is walk/trot/canter and just beginning to go over cross-rails.

It's going to be on January 7th because of Christmas Eve, Christmas and New Years Eve and New Years filling the weekends. I am kind of disapointed I have to wait so long but I am also really excited. 

Oh and random fact but they also have a whiteboard telling which horses riders are going to ride. Even though my old barn had that too I still thought it was pretty cool :lol:.


----------



## InStyle (Nov 14, 2011)

Sounds great!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SmallTownGypsy (Dec 17, 2011)

Sounds like you have a great new place to go! Reading your entries has made me realize how much I miss jumping. I have been thinking more and more about starting my mare over poles when she gets here. 
Looking forward to your next entry!


----------



## Cinder (Feb 20, 2011)

Thanks SmallTownGypsy and InStyle! 

And SmallTownGypsy, I don't know anything about your mare but that sounds like a good idea especially if you miss jumping.


----------



## Cinder (Feb 20, 2011)

I haven't updated this in a really long time, because I haven't ridden in a really long time! I was sick for a week and then I sprained my ankle. I'm hoping that in two weeks my ankle will be healed enough for me to ride again though. I'm getting so tired of waiting!


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Ouch, sprained ankles are the worst. I hope you feel better soon. Mine still bugs me from time to time :/


----------



## Cinder (Feb 20, 2011)

Really? :shock: How long ago did you sprain yours? (And if you don't mind, how? I tripped in gym lol).

And thanks, I hope it gets better soon too!


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Well it was back when my horse was very "all over the place" and I was trying to get him to relax while also getting him used to things happening on his back. I was trying to sit the trot, his head went up, his hind went into hyper drive and my right foot got stuck in the stirrup while I was on the ground and he was still running, but I kicked it out after a second but I managed to sprain my ankle. 

I had some chiro sessions and got it x-rayed and was on extreme pain meds but I've tweaked it so many times that it didn't improve all the way. 

With proper Physical therapy and whatnot I'm sure you'll make a full recovery  I'm just prone to injury haha

Oh and it happened sometime at the beginning of 2011... so about a year ago.


----------



## Cinder (Feb 20, 2011)

Update! Lesson from last Saturday and my *Ultimate Shopping Expedition of DOOM.*

Lesson:

I rode Faith again, this time as a semi-private lesson. (It was supposed to be group, but there was only one other girl, and it cost about as much as a private). I just want to take a second here and praise the care these people give their horses. Faith was blanketed and properly wrapped up leg-wise for her lesson. (Not sure if those were brush boots exactly, or what). I barely had to swipe a dandy brush over her, and when I checked her feet, they were clean. There was barely any shavings in them! I think I nearly fainted from shock. I got my own little locker without having to pay and my Dad got my a proper key and lock from my Grandfather for it. I got tacked up and I was a little bit rusty but I managed to do it without too much trouble . 

We warmed up with a two-point and posting at the walk with no stirrups. Then, we got into a posting trot and I kind of forgot diagonals existed for a minute or two there . Oopsies! Live and learn I guess :lol:. Then we got to sit the trot...I can't tell you how much I failed at that. But I was _kind_ of getting it at the end. I think it's partly because I get kind of stiff when I'm concentrating on something, and I have to work on that! *Any tips for sitting the trot would be very welcome!* Then we cantered and apparently my leg position is better at the canter than the trot...odd! My cousin said the same thing happened to her when she first started seriously cantering...I guess it's in the blood haha! Then we jumped a small cross-rail and on my first try Faith spooked because I had my eyes on the jump and not on the door of the arena, where they were supposed to be .

My second try she did jump, but I got up too early and my release was too big, making my balance all weird. My other tries were a lot better, though .

My instructor was very friendly and payed attention only to her riders. She was constantly giving us things to work on and payed attention to us and let us ride evenly if that makes sense. (Like we both got an equal chance to canter and jump, and the whole time we were doing something). The girl I rode with was nice and chatted with me a bit. Polite. 

My next lesson is tomorrow since I missed Saturday because of the weather. So if I'm not too lazy there will be another update then!

*THE ULTIMATE SHOPPING EXPEDITION OF DOOM:*

My two cousins, their dad, and myself went to a big tack swap-thing. There was a ton of people there and a ton of things to buy. I was not sure where to start. We walked around first as per my Uncle's advise. I saw some things I was mildly interested in but nothing I was too interested in. I learned a few things about myself that night, which I will get to later. 

My older cousin and best friend's purpose that day was to get show clothes for cheap. She was determined to be successful showed through the almost psychotic glint in her eye. This chick was ready to BUY SOME SHOW STUFF. 

My younger cousin was around mostly for the heck of it. She's not into horses as much as us, but still rides. She was helpful as for suggestions and where to find things.

My uncle has guts and is not afraid to bargin with people. This becomes important later.

I was not there for a purpose as specific as my show cousin's, nor one as vague as the youngster's. My main wishes were a pair of decent half chaps, perhaps a new pair of boots, maybe a saddle pad, and some grooming stuff. 

Together, we were *ready*.

My cousin got a show shirt, a pair of tall show-quality genuine leather lace-up boots, gloves, and a saddle pad.

Her dad got her the boots for $25. I think I died a little inside as none of the boots were big enough for my clown feet. 

My younger cousin got a pair of gloves.

I got a white saddle pad bordered by blue with the name "Max" in black lettering. I'm not sure if Max is a horse, a guy's name, or a nickname of a human or horse, but I fell in love with that saddle pad. I also got a pair of leather gloves and a very well-made dandy brush. Sadly the half-chaps were also not big enough for my big thighs .

I learned:

*I love saddle pads. Too much. I spend most of the time salivating over them only to be disappointed when they were too dirty, too ripped up, or simply something I wouldn't need. My "Max" saddle pad saved the day.

*I also love grooming supplies. I hunted for them but found very few. How this is possible, I do not know.

*I will not buy something if I can't understand how the end product will look like. I am also not willing to buy very dirty things, although a lot of them could be easily washed. This was the case with halters, which for some reason were all very muddy and all undone. I would pick one up only to see the buckles undone, and my mind would immediately shut down to protect me from the sheer terror of an equestrian relatively unable to figure out a halter. The different sizes and styles only served to make me more confused and afraid. Don't even get me started on rope halters, although those did tend to at least be clean and new.

*I am biased against long lead ropes. Though who wouldn't draw the line when they started to look more like colorful, thick lunge lines?

*I love horse hair jewelry, though I am not willing to pay the price for it. 

And that is what I will leave you with today.


----------



## Cinder (Feb 20, 2011)

I'm going to tell you guys about my most recent lesson. I've had more since the last time I posted but I can't really remember them well enough to post anything about them.

My instructor said that I would probably be riding a little paint pony named Penny. So I got on her and we were trotting. She's a bit lazy but she was being really slow and I thought it was odd, plus she was also doing a motion that I figured was kicking. My instructor comes up to me and tells me that she is lame. So I get on Faith and I canter with other horses for the first time in an arena EVER!! Then we jumped a cross-rail and a vertical and worked on my pacing if that makes sense. It was a fun lesson. I rode in the outdoor arena for the first time because it was so nice out and it was HUGE! I'm also making friends with the other person in my lesson. My father's been talking to my instructor and so far we think that I'm going to help out with the horsecamp (I can earn lessons doing it, though I would help either way) and lease at the same time. The other girl in my lesson (Amanda) is going to be doing the same thing and she says we should ride together during the summer. I'm super excited to finally have a riding buddy who isn't my cousin!


----------



## SmallTownGypsy (Dec 17, 2011)

If you don't mind me asking, what state are you in?


----------



## Cinder (Feb 20, 2011)

New York.


----------



## Cinder (Feb 20, 2011)

Most recent lesson.

Arena: Outdoor.
Horse: Faith.

There was more people in my lesson. That's fine by me though, they were probably just make-ups or something. 

One of my friends from school who also loves horses came to watch everyone ride, look around the barn, and see the horses. She's been looking for a barn and she really liked this one so I'm hoping she'll ride with me!

We did a TON of sitting trot with and without stirrups. We also cantered a lot. Then we jumped over a smallish vertical. Faith is a school master so she won't do anything if you're not balanced, thus she refused the first try, veered to the left the second try, and then hesitated the next two tries after that. After that though I finally managed to jump like a normal person .

Then...my instructor said that this week we can start CANTERING JUMPS!!

This will be my first time EVER cantering a jump. You don't know how excited I am!

She also said we're going to be doing a lot of stride work and stuff. I'm really looking forward to it .


----------



## Cinder (Feb 20, 2011)

Arena: Indoor.
Horse: Faith.

We did a lot of no-stirrup work, cantering, and we jumped a small course. Faith refused a few times but after the first few mistakes I had her jumping well.

Next week I get to ride Skippy! I haven't ridden him before but everyone says he is fun to ride so I'm excited. Tuesday I also have a trail ride with the club at school (finally! It feels like it's been forever).


----------



## Cinder (Feb 20, 2011)

My most recent lesson:
Arena: Outside
Horse: Skippy

There was three people in my lesson including me. We two-pointed, posted the trot, sat and posted the trot without stirrups (for what felt like FOREVER haha). All the riders cantered together and my instructor was pretty impressed with how we did. 

Then we trotted over a cross-rail both directions and cantered it coming away from home. She had us counting our strides out loud. 

There was a lady watching who really likes Skippy and she said that I looked awesome and that my riding seemed effortless. I felt so good when she said that . 

I talked to my instructor and next month I will begin my very first lease with Skippy! I am so excited.


----------



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

Sounds like you are doing very well at the new barn-can you tell us anymore about Skippy? Are there any shows coming up?


----------



## Cinder (Feb 20, 2011)

Sure!

I am not sure about his breed, age, etc but I hope to find that out the next time I go to my barn. Not sure about height but I think he's about 15 hh. He's chestnut with a blaze and I think a snip.

Skippy is girth sour and can be a bit pushy when being lead. I plan to start working on this with him. 

He needs more outside rein than I'm used to.

Skippy has good gaits and a good jump and responds beautifully once you get used to him and everything. 


I think there is a show coming up soon, but I'm not sure exactly when...good question. I'll ask my instructor the next time I go for a lesson.


----------



## Cinder (Feb 20, 2011)

Arena: Indoor
Horse: Skippy

Skippy was a bit fresh today, and acted like the back door was a fire-breathing dragon. He was a little hard to handle but not too bad. We worked on trotting jump lines. 

There is no lesson next week because my instructor is getting married but the week after that my LEASE STARTS!

Still no pictures...sorry, I'll try my best to take them the next time I go! And maybe some videos too, but no promises!


----------



## Cinder (Feb 20, 2011)

So, my FIRST LEASE DAY!

I had the indoor to myself. I warmed him up and then I started on trotting. Posting trot, sitting trot, I even tried to get some extended trot out of him (didn't work so well...any advice is appreciated). I also worked on getting him on the bit, which went pretty well. 

After a bit of that, I cantered him. I worked on getting him on the bit and slowing down. I also worked on my own posture and staying with him. 

More sitting trot and posting trot, tried some no stirrup work.

More cantering. 

Posting trot while doing a lot of circles and serpentines. 

I cooled him down and then untacked him.

That's the basics, I might've forgotten something or mixed up the order, but yeah . 

I really like him and I'm looking forward to Saturday!


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Cinder said:


> So, my FIRST LEASE DAY!
> 
> I had the indoor to myself. I warmed him up and then I started on trotting. Posting trot, sitting trot, I even tried to get some extended trot out of him (didn't work so well...any advice is appreciated).


Hmmmmm... well we haven't gotten that far yet. But what we started to do worked really well. 

The main goal is to control the length of stride without changing speed as much. 

I'd usually ask in a rising trot, and when I wanted him to get smaller strides but with the same thrust, I would post shallower. When I wanted him to reach out and get bigger, I would kind of exaggerate the post bigger without throwing his balance off and then add some leg as I was rising up so he would reach forwards.

If you want a better explanation, you should probably ask in the Dressage section  Then kayty and anebel and others who have experience with it will be much more helpful!


----------



## Cinder (Feb 20, 2011)

> The main goal is to control the length of stride without changing speed as much.
> 
> I'd usually ask in a rising trot, and when I wanted him to get smaller strides but with the same thrust, I would post shallower. When I wanted him to reach out and get bigger, I would kind of exaggerate the post bigger without throwing his balance off and then add some leg as I was rising up so he would reach forwards.
> 
> If you want a better explanation, you should probably ask in the Dressage section  Then kayty and anebel and others who have experience with it will be much more helpful!


Thanks, Sky! That does help . I'm going to try it tomorrow and if I still have trouble I'll ask in the Dressage section, like you said.


----------



## Cinder (Feb 20, 2011)

Double post but I had my lesson yesterday . 

Horse: Skippy
Arena: The field and the outdoor 

We started out in the field. My instructor had us do a lot of two-point, no-stirrup work, and standing straight up in our stirrups. I thought my legs were going to fall off. 

Then we went to the arena for jumping. We trotted a cross-rail and then had to canter to a vertical while counting strides. It was about 7-8 strides away in a vertical line. Skippy is a little bit lazy so I had some trouble getting him at a good pace for the first jump and then having him canter the second one, but we eventually got it. 

Next week we're supposed to move on to three jumps!


----------



## Cinder (Feb 20, 2011)

For my last lesson, we did jump three jumps! *Throws confetti* But I'm talking about yesterday now . 

Arena: Outdoor and field.

I worked on getting him on the bit and collected. I also worked on fully sitting his canter and my sitting trot with and without stirrups (which is going to need a lot more work, lol). I jumped once but the rest of the time was flat work. 

I also worked on getting him to go where I want him to go when we're cantering...he has a tendency to wander. 

It was an awesome ride and I had a lot of fun! It was sunny and warm with a cool breeze. And Skippy was awesome, as always.


----------



## Cinder (Feb 20, 2011)

Went to the barn (my mom came to watch me ride today) and there was no lessons but I was allowed to ride, since I lease. 

I worked on flat work with him again. Same thing as last time- worked on getting him on the bit and collected. Skippy was amazing and did it pretty much the whole ride. My sitting trot is getting a lot better, as is my no stirrup work. The canter is coming along nicely as well but is not making as much progress as the sitting trot. Tried to get an extended trot out of him but failed. Maybe next time. 

Also, had my fifth fall! That means I'm half way to becoming a real rider!  :lol:

Okay, so I was out in the field. I was posting the trot with no stirrups and decided to go out farther in the field than I usually do. Birds nest close to there and don't like the horses around...so of course one flies out in front of Skippy. He more or less jumped to the side and before I could blink I was on the ground. The grass/ground was soft and I was fine. Skippy stood there and waited for me like a good horse. I walked back to the outdoor arena, got back on, and practiced more no stirrup work and canter work to make sure I wouldn't be nervous about doing that the next time I ride. Skippy was so cute, you could tell he was watching out for me and didn't want me to fly off him again lol. 

I'm actually kind of relieved because I knew I was due for a fall soon. 

So in conclusion, my cockiness was quickly nipped in the bud today and Skippy is the most awesome horse ever.


----------



## SmallTownGypsy (Dec 17, 2011)

Cinder said:


> Skippy was so cute, you could tell he was watching out for me and didn't want me to fly off him again lol.


I love horses like that! It's like they're thinking, "Okay, person. You stay on me now. No more of that silly throwing yourself to the ground."


----------



## Cinder (Feb 20, 2011)

Lesson!

Lots of canter and jump work. My instructor said she was proud of us and is going to add a jump next week =).

Also, my lease day was moved to a day when Skippy isn't ridden! Yay!

Most important:

SHOW THE 30TH! And it's the first one I'm actually going to travel to a different place (with my barn) for. 

Now, I'm not *completely* sure I'm going to go yet. But I'm still very excited just thinking about it! I'll tell you guys more about it later.


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Best of luck OP!!!!


----------



## Cinder (Feb 20, 2011)

So, definitely going to the show on the 30th! So excited!

Skippy was so perfect yesterday. A little fresh though! 

Yesterday, my main concern was transitions, circles, and changing direction. I warmed him up with a sitting trot, got him on the bit and collected, and changed directions a ton of times. Then did the whole changing directions thing at the posting trot. 

Then, TRANSITIONS. 

I did some walk-canter to start. His trot-canter are pretty good, but when we began his canter-trot were still a wreck. At the end, though, I finally got him to go down to the trot (from the canter) balanced, calmly, and trotting like a normal horse.

Then, more circles/changes of direction at the trot. Next time, circles/changes/speed/calmness at the canter will be my focus. 

Next time, I think I'll warm him up with no stirrups. 

I cooled him down bareback again .


----------



## Cinder (Feb 20, 2011)

Lesson today! Started in the field and moved to the arena like usual. 

My instructor was working us hard in preparation for the show. While we were in the field, we were posting the trot, sitting the trot, two-pointing the trot, trying not to die at the trot, everything. :lol: Then, some cantering. 

We headed into the arena for show practice. While we rode, she drilled us on arena etiquette and what's expected. At first, my group (including me) was a mess! My instructor was about ready to have a stroke and scolded us. Then, it all came together and we started doing really well! My instructor (Katy) was complimenting everyone, and she was telling me that I should ride like I was riding in the show. It made me feel really good .

I was sweating and was expecting Skippy to be equally sweaty. But he had hardly broken a sweat and seemed to be unimpressed with his workout haha. 

I also found out that he was in the very same show last year, and won Grand Champion! What a horse, I love him <3. 

My instructor gave me a show coat to actually keep. We're getting it dry cleaned and the sleeves taken down. Tomorrow we're off to Stagecoach for a shirt, and tall boots, and knowing my mom, probably a few more things xD. 

This will be my first time ever going to a show in full dress! This show is actually part of a series, so it's much more serious than my first show at my old barn, where I just wore my normal riding clothes, etc. 

My instructor has to finalize the plans, and they'll be finalized Monday, but so far, these are the plans: 

*My cousin will be coming over the 29th, and we're going to head over to my Grandpa's (he lives literally three minutes away) for a sleepover.
*We have to be at the barn around 7:30 am, so we'll probably have to be up at around five. 
*Get to barn, organize stuff, load horses, travel to showgrounds. 

Then, whatever happens from there!

I'm so excited but also nervous. This is a big thing for me because ever since I knew about horses I really, really wanted to show like this, but I doubted it would ever happen. Now, I am actually doing it! I just have to do my best, and whatever that is, I'll be happy with it.


----------



## Cinder (Feb 20, 2011)

So my last practice ride before the show was yesterday! Skippy was perfect. I warmed him up with no stirrups, sitting trot, lots of changing directions. Then, I trotted over a cross-rail that was set up for me (I have to go over one in the show). 

Then, some transition work and some cantering focusing mainly on me. I cantered in both directions with no stirrups for the first time! (Purposely...haha). 

Then some extended trot (I finally got him to do it) and I cantered over the jump a few times for fun!

Skippy had just a LITTLE sweat on him at the end of the ride and he was so energetic and fast the whole ride. He is crazy but I love him . 

SHOPPING:

First we looked for my tall boots. It was a bit of trouble finding a pair that fit over my abnormally large calves, but eventually we lucked out with an extra wide size ten xD. 

Then my shirt! I got a white, long-sleeved one.

My mom had me try on about ten pairs of breeches and we eventually settled on a nice pair. 

Then I got two hair nets- one of the good ones with the clip, and one pack that comes with two cheap ones. 

WISH ME LUCK! Show is Saturday!


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

You have a wonderfully supportive mom! Best of luck at your show!


----------



## Cinder (Feb 20, 2011)

> You have a wonderfully supportive mom! Best of luck at your show!


Thanks, yeah I do! My Dad was there too, actually, but my mom's the one who knows about clothing! And thank you!


----------



## Cinder (Feb 20, 2011)

Here are the results and all about my show!

http://www.horseforum.com/horse-shows/results-more-129087/#post1574343


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Way to rock it!  Glad you guys got to go!


----------



## Cinder (Feb 20, 2011)

Horse: Skippy
Arena: Indoor
Number of people riding: Two...including me! So it was almost like a private lesson. 

We did a ton of no stirrup work and jumping. My instructor worked on my hip angle, my transitions, my two point, and my turns for the most part. I feel bad for the other girl because she wasn't keeping her shoulders back enough and my instructor got a whip and had her put it behind her back and through her arms if that makes sense. 

Skippy was okay. He was grumpy and fought with me a bit now and then, but horses have their bad days too and it was hot in the indoor!


----------



## Cinder (Feb 20, 2011)

On Monday I went on the trails with a girl who I ride with in my group lesson. It was so much fun!

We went on this one trail several times and it was really clear (like...basically just a clear path) so I said I was going to canter down it. Well, I got Skippy to canter, and went into two-point and asked for more speed to see what he would do...he GALLOPED!

This was my first time ever galloping. In fact, before this I had been a bit scared just thinking about galloping! But it was so much fun and it was clear that Skippy had a lot of fun being outside of the arena and just goofing around, too! 

My friend's horse followed Skippy's lead and also started to gallop. 

We also walked to the creek and saw a fawn and a bunch of ducks and ducklings, as well as walking around the fields and having mini trotting races. 

It was a really fun day and we plan to ride together this coming Monday again!


----------



## Cinder (Feb 20, 2011)

Monday I rode a lesson horse my friend Amanda is leasing and...I don't think I'd willingly pick to ride him haha! But that was only for a few minutes and other than that I was on Skip .

My father also might be hopping on Skippy for a little ride on Saturday. I'm hoping he'll REALLY see what it's all about! Any ideas or suggestions? Skippy is totally beginner safe in the outdoor and if he makes me nervous in any way I'll probably put a lead or lunge line on him just to be safe. 

Also have two different places I could possibly volunteer at. One is a therapeutic riding center and one is a rescue. I still have to talk to my father/mother about it but if they say I can volunteer I think I'd like to try the rescue first and if that doesn't work out then I'll try the therapeutic center. 

Also, hoping to show on August fifth with my cousin!


----------



## Cinder (Feb 20, 2011)

So, just thought I'd give everyone a quick update. 

My instructor has begun to pick up the pace of my lessons, I feel. And they're beginning to get a bit more difficult. I'm really liking it .

For my last lesson Skippy spooked a few times. Nothing really out of the ordinary, but he's been so perfect lately it kind of caught me off guard haha!

We jumped a cross-rail, a vertical, and cantered in and out of a line. The first jump in it was a cross-rail and the second was a vertical. We counted strides in our heads and my instructor had us tell her how many we got. 

At the end, she said we had "mastered the art of counting" so this Saturday we get to put two lines together! It sounds like a lot of fun and I'm really looking forward to it. 

I'm definitely showing on August 19th (my instructor didn't end up going to the one on the fifth) and I'm going to do walk/trot/canter! I'm very excited . It should also be with both of my cousins if everything works out!

My Dad was tired from work on my free ride day so he swore he would get on Skippy on my next free day. I'm going to quickly get on to warm Skippy up and then put him on so that he can't chicken out. I'll show you guys the pictures!


----------



## Cinder (Feb 20, 2011)

Also, sorry for the double post but I have more exciting news . 

If I didn't mention it before, the barn has a new, apparently rich owner. 

Construction for a new outdoor arena began today, and it's hard to tell from the way my Dad was saying it but they're either going to heavily renovate the barn or build a new one at the same time. 

My instructor said she's going to put the jumps in the field while the outdoor is being built.

It's pretty cool and exciting .


----------



## Cinder (Feb 20, 2011)

Hey guys! I haven't updated in a while because nothing much has happened. But I have my lesson today and I have some news. 

I rode today with a girl sometimes rides with my regular group and sometimes doesn't. The other two were on vacation. Usually she does relatively well, considering we're all at least a year or two older than her, but today she wasn't doing well and she got to do cavaletti at the trot as well as the regular warm-up stuff we did. 

I FINALLY gave Skippy a proper chance to get into a nice speed for a sitting trot and I relaxed into it. It was the best sitting trot we've done, I think!

For the first time, my instructor had me do a vertical jump and then a line at the same time. I felt so accomplished :lol:. Basically I jumped the vertical, and then I had to switch leads and jump the line in the opposite direction. We also did some things with awkward turns- for the single jump I had to go around the mounting block, making it harder to straighten out Skippy properly. Then the turn to the line was smaller than I'm used to so my jumping was probably awkward at first xD.

I don't think I'm going to do the show on the nineteenth :/. Basically she said that the indoor is so small and awkward that four riders fell off in it last year and if the show's not moved outdoors we're not going. BUT she did say I could go to this awesome show in October instead so I'm not heart broken either way .

She also said that she wants me to jump in the county fair next year! I really hope that I'm where she expects me to be by then because that would be so much fun. 

Skippy is going to the fair with a different person on Monday, so I have to hack Faith instead. She's a pretty good horse, so I'm not too disappointed.


----------



## Cinder (Feb 20, 2011)

So, I was over at my cousin's barn today. 

We did barn chores and then I hopped on Chance for a trail ride. Chance behaved okay. My cousin rode Gwen and she was not happy :lol:.

Then we took turns riding a horse named Wasabi bareback. He is SO comfy and easy to ride bareback, it was amazing! We worked on turning him because even though he's eighteen he's still kind of green and by the end he was weaving through three cones all the way through them . He's such a cute pony, he tries his best! 

Her instructor has an eight year old son and we think he left the door to the chicken coop open, because when we went to the animal barn the door was wide open. The chickens were all over the place. Gabrielle is somewhat frightened of chickens so she held the door open while I herded the chickens like some kind of sheepdog lol! The roosters were so STUPID. I don't know if this is something that usually happens with chickens or if it was just them but MAN. 

This one rooster absolutely did not get it. We held the door to the coop wide open (the chickens didn't try to escape a second time) and I literally ushered/herded him in a direct path to the coop. He took a good look at it, and WALKED AWAY! :shock: He also got outside several times and once I had to chase him through thorns and burrs :evil:.

I had to go into the cow pen several times to chase them out. Thankfully the cows didn't care about the chickens. But the first time I went in they chased me and according to Gabe they were bucking at the same time. I ran to the other gate and jumped on and swung my leg over. You are probably laughing but you see how brave you are when a bunch of cows are running after you! :lol: My cousin was very amused and thought it was hilarious. 

Other chickens were in with the goats and sheep. It was a mess because the sheep did NOT like all of the hullabaloo. Luckily all but one of the chickens were eventually safe in their coops. The one who's still out is the one I pointed out as the dumbest of the bunch. We spent a good amount of time and effort concentrating on getting him in particular in the coop, but sadly to no avail. 

Some sources say I was swearing a little but I like to think I did my sheepdog duty with the utmost grace and dignity  :wink:.

Also, word to the wise: Saying "Bad chicken!" will not dissuade a chicken from doing something. Who knew? :wink:


----------



## Cinder (Feb 20, 2011)

Today, I went to the barn, and neglected to read the board. 

Skippy was almost ready until Lily came up to me and said: "The board says you're riding Holly." 

:lol:

Holly is seven and adorable. So much chrome and I'm not sure if she's chestnut or bay but she's cute either way . 

She's more difficult to ride than Skippy, which is what I expected. Holly is just so much fun to ride. Her gaits are so smooth and she has so much energy. She's young so she still needs help balancing and everything but she's so good and tries her best. 

Everyone did really well. No refusals, no nothing. We had a really good day! We were in the indoor because it was rainy. That's good, because I don't think I could've successfully done more than two jumps with Holly. This is the first time I've ridden her!

My Dad surprised me. He's been doing a lot of overtime and he says that I can lease in October for sure and maybe November if the weather isn't horrible. Ugh, I'm so excited! And, I decided that I'm going to lease Holly in October, instead of Skippy. I LOVE Skippy, but I think riding Holly will make me a better rider. 

Hope you guys have been doing well .


----------



## Cinder (Feb 20, 2011)

Horse: Skippy
Arena: Indoor

Skippy was super grumpy when I was tacking him up. 

We did a FIVE JUMP COURSE. We are getting so advanced, I just can't handle it. Lol. 

Skippy was a super star! He only spooked once, and that was at a sweatshirt hanging on the door, and I expected it . 

I'm usually the first one to jump, so the first time I did the course, I totally forgot a jump. Oops . After that I also forgot to count. 

The second time, however, I concentrated on counting and did well. 

My sister talked to my instructor and she said that Kati told her that I was doing really well. Kati also said that Holly is a good challenge for me while the older horses (Skippy, Penny, etc) are easy for me. She said that she really likes teaching my group because we listen. She also said that she thinks of my group as intermediate. I was really glad to hear that she thought I was doing well.

My show is on October 27th! It seems like so far away. Don't know who I'm taking or what I'm in (probably walk/trot/canter, but I'm still hoping maybe we'll have gone far enough for me to try jumping at a show. Don't count on it, though).

ETA: We also jumped an oxer for the first time! It was tiny, but still .


----------



## Cinder (Feb 20, 2011)

Rode Holly today!

When we warming up (and cantering) it started POURING outside and I literally couldn't hear anything my instructor said. Holly was nervous and had a few "no I'm not going there, make me" moments, but otherwise she was AMAZING! She is becoming such a great little horse, she really impressed me today. 

Then, we started jumping! It was such a fun and exciting lesson. My instructor gave us a different course every time. (Four jump courses, and our usual low height). However, she's been making them harder every lesson, and she said she'll keep doing that.

Today, I finally realized something. Holly loves jumping. According to my instructor, it's her "favorite thing". You have to hold her back sometimes, but I love more forward horses, so it's fine by me. 

I think I might be getting the hang of her, knock on wood! Plus, the process of her becoming more broke is going well and making her a more enjoyable ride. 

Over all, I did well, though of course I have many thing to improve on. The biggest one right now probably being my instinct to kind of throw my upper body getting into two-point. My instructor kept reminding me to think "hips back" though, and it helped a lot. 

The other girl in my lesson did well. I think she's being added to what used to be Lily, Amanda and I. It was just her and me today, though. 

I've also been thinking more into the future, and whether I really want to go the Hunter or Jumper route. I'm not sure, and one of these days I have to ask Kati's opinion. However, it won't matter for a while as I'll just be starting in cross-rails either this spring or summer (showing). 

Hope you guys have been doing well!


----------



## Cinder (Feb 20, 2011)

Wow, it's been a while! The weather's been so bad that I haven't ridden for about a month. 

I was on Skippy. He was _perfect._ We did a lot of jumping and about three different courses. 

I think I'm doing pretty good lately. Kati said that I rode my courses very well . 

I have no idea what group I'm going to be in from now on, everything is so weird! Hopefully the people in it will be nice.


----------

